# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Sauvetage de Jon, lion de cirque

## Segusia52

https://www.lion-de-cirque.fr/

Et il s'est accroché à la vie en dépit de tout ça ...

----------


## phacélie

https://www.association-tonga.com/ar...famelique.html

----------


## Melodie14000

https://twitter.com/Prefet27/status/1270730064708145152

----------


## phacélie

Des nouvelles de Jon là : https://www.association-tonga.com/ar...-jon-lion.html
https://www.association-tonga.com/ar...-jon-lion.html

----------


## phacélie

Les 4 lionnes du même cirque sont aussi arrivées à Saint Martin la Plaine : https://www.facebook.com/TongaTerred...type=3&theater

----------

